# Mobile Phone Contracts?



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Hi Guys!

Feeling a bit lazy (I know I should just go to the shop and ask), but does anyone here know the requirements for obtaining contract phones here?

Always had contracts in the UK anf when I came to Spain I went onto PAYG (Hits mobile which I have to say I can't fault - sooo much cheaper than telefonica etc and great service - highly recommended!).

Anyway... I was thinking of going back to contract (because I have my eye on a nice new phone I fancy!). How does it work here? Do you just hand in NIE/Residencia etc or being foreign so they require half a ton of paperwork etc? I know in the UK they have strict criteria for contracts, so do they allow forreigners to have them here? 

Also, who recommends what (network providers), I don't want to tie into a long contract with an expensive, or wrose still, an unreliable provider!

Any info on your experiences would be appreciated. Gracias Amigos!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

steve_in_spain said:


> Hi Guys!
> 
> Feeling a bit lazy (I know I should just go to the shop and ask), but does anyone here know the requirements for obtaining contract phones here?
> 
> ...


Well you can buy them online so I can't imagine it's that much hassle, probably just an NIE and bank details for the direct debit.

They are all a bunch of robbing b******s as far as I can see. I just found out that Movistar charges *71 cents* every time I text a UK mobile! I now use Skype to send texts, it's only 11 cents wherever they are.


----------



## AlexCanadiense (Oct 3, 2010)

The rates I see for Hits mobile look excellent compared to other providers. Why is it that you want to tie yourself into a contract even though you get good rates on PAYGO? Of course there is a new phone, but the nightmare of trying to get out of a contract should you decide to quit are hardly worth getting the phone for free.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

AlexCanadiense said:


> The rates I see for Hits mobile look excellent compared to other providers. Why is it that you want to tie yourself into a contract even though you get good rates on PAYGO? Of course there is a new phone, but the nightmare of trying to get out of a contract should you decide to quit are hardly worth getting the phone for free.


Yeah, to be honest the rates on HITS are fantastic and they piggyback the vodafone network and I find coverage pretty good BUT i am using is more and more for work, need monthly invoices (IVA etc)... OK thats a pretty lame excuse (but true), but the real reason is I WANT THE IPHONE 4!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2010)

Just take your NIE, and maybe residencia (if you have it) 
And maybe your passport just to be safe!


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

jade94 said:


> Just take your NIE, and maybe residencia (if you have it)
> And maybe your passport just to be safe!


is it that simple? OOH bien! gracias! i wasnt sure if they gave "credit" to foreigners!


----------

